# Ramon Diamond Dekkers Muay Thai seminar NYC



## blackdiamondcobra (Mar 31, 2004)

The legend himself Ramon Diamond Dekkers will return to NYC for another Muay Thai seminar on May 22nd and 23rd.  Ramon will also be available for private lessons and special classes.
contact for schedule and fees:
Ultimate Gym Muay Thai
1 East 28th Street
2nd Floor
New York, NY 10016
212 725-4666
email:
nestormarte@hotmail.com


----------

